# Super Mario Galaxy 2



## Fuzzy Alien (May 27, 2010)

So, how's everybody liking it so far? :3 I'm blown away. I was sort of expecting it to start getting boring or tedious, and it's just getting better and better! Controlling Yoshi is un-fucking-believable. Such a fun game. I'm up to 12 stars at the moment I think.


----------



## Vintage (May 27, 2010)

i want to buy this but i'm waiting until i'm done with my pax 10 game demo. i keep hearing nice things from pretty much everyone who's said anything about it.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 27, 2010)

Mine's in the mail, been reading reviews over it and I'm definitely getting hyped for it.


----------



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

Will get it when I finish the first one. Can't wait!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 27, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Will get it when I finish the first one. Can't wait!



Enjoy your Luigi's purple coins. Also, I'm happy about hearing that Yoshi is working out great. Especially because Yoshi in Super Mario Sunshine was one of the worst aspects of that game.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 28, 2010)

Just beat the final Boswer battle.
I think I nearly started crying of happiness because of something in World 6.

Really, I'm not kidding, I was so full of joy I could feel tears welling up inside me.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Just beat the final Boswer battle.
> I think I nearly started crying of happiness because of something in World 6.
> 
> Really, I'm not kidding, I was so full of joy I could feel tears welling up inside me.



I know what you're talking about. I'm LOVING the throwbacks to classic Mario games so far.


----------



## Stratelier (May 28, 2010)

World 5.  45 Power Stars.

I'm loving it too.  Same basic gameplay mechanics, sure, but the level design is far more imaginative here.  There aren't as many Power Stars in a given level, but the flipside is there are a _lot_ more levels to start with.

And yes, controlling Yoshi hasn't been this fun since 2D.


----------



## Mailbox (May 28, 2010)

I love it. But it could be so much better if it wasn't on the Wii.

I don't like the Wii in general. D;


----------



## Foxstar (May 28, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> I love it. But it could be so much better if it wasn't on the Wii.
> 
> I don't like the Wii in general. D;



Boy, you sure belong in this thread.

Also lol at the idea of SMG being on a non Nintendo platform. This isn't Sega.


----------



## Stratelier (May 29, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> But it could be so much better if it wasn't on the Wii.


Eh, no.  Gameplay would be exactly the same, minus the ability to point-and-tongue enemies while riding Yoshi.

Sure, the PS/360 would be able to polish up the graphics a notch or two, but *this is Mario we're talking about*.  Real is technicolor!


----------



## fireguardiancoty (May 30, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I know what you're talking about. I'm LOVING the throwbacks to classic Mario games so far.


Same here. It makes the kid in my happy again.


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 30, 2010)

I just got it today and I already have 11 stars and its so awesome.  I have to wait for my brother to go to bed soon so I can play it more.


----------



## Bernkastel (May 30, 2010)

The hub is much better.


----------



## Stratelier (May 31, 2010)

Beat Bowser, made it through three Special Zone stages, closing on on 100 Stars.

Remember those tile puzzles in SMG1's Toy Galaxy where you had to hop across a series of platforms shaped like 8-bit Mario?  It's back and harder.  The Luigi one in particular, not only do you have to collect 100 Purple Coins on a time limit, but now they throw in an army of Cosmic Clones chasing you.

When Mario games get hard, they get Nintendo Hard and nothing less.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 31, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Remember those tile puzzles in SMG1's Toy Galaxy where you had to hop across a series of platforms shaped like 8-bit Mario?  It's back and harder.  The Luigi one in particular, not only do you have to collect 100 Purple Coins on a time limit, but now they throw in an army of Cosmic Clones chasing you.



Awesome.


----------



## Twylyght (May 31, 2010)

Mines is in the mail.  I can't wait to play it.


----------



## Stratelier (May 31, 2010)

And you're going to love the "Throwback" Galaxy.  Several levels also have musical clues from previous Mario games, like the slide music from Mario 64 and at least two tunes from Super Mario World.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 31, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> And you're going to love the "Throwback" Galaxy.  Several levels also have musical clues from previous Mario games, like the slide music from Mario 64 and at least two tunes from Super Mario World.


That's what I was talking about.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jun 2, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> I love it. But it could be so much better if it wasn't on the Wii.



*LOL*


----------



## Khatsworth (Jun 2, 2010)

It's nice to hear so many good comments on the game. I absolutely loved the first one, and I can't wait 'till I can finally go pick up SMG2. The inner kid in me is likely gonna explode into rainbows and kittens when I finally get to pick it up, kinna like how I always get that warm fuzzy feeling from playing New Super Mario Wii.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 2, 2010)

Oops, did I say "clues" in my last post?  I meant _cues_.  Y'know, Shout Outs.

Anyway, now I'm aiming for 100% completion, one world at a time.  Still haven't found the hidden star of Boo Moon, and trying to speedrun the Hightail galaxy (the comet objective) amid flaming meteors is a nightmare.  Keep falling off....


----------



## banzaiwolfe (Jun 7, 2010)

Having a lot of fun with this game, currently at 174 stars, 48 comet coins.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 7, 2010)

Found all the stars (including Green Stars) in World 1.  Most of the Green Stars so far are in places that you need to do a backflip + spin to reach.  Though that one in Rightside Down galaxy, right where the gravity changes directions (from side view to top view) was a righteous pain to get.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

Stars 121-240 are honestly kind of annoying. XD I like the first Galaxy's "second half" better.

But the game is still spectacular and wonderful. I think the most "How the fuck? thing I've encountered so far was the speedrun in the Boss Blitz Galaxy. Don't get me started on the Stone Cyclone Galaxy though.

I'm at something like 140 stars.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2010)

Speedrunning the Boss Blitz galaxy ... ugh.  I would've preferred a Daredevil run myself.


----------

